# Small drill press recommendations?



## richardson121 (Sep 26, 2017)

I really need a good drill press. It needs to be relatively small and should fit on a small workbench. That's important. Naturally, I'd like it to be a good value as well---reasonably priced, but not cheap junk. I figured one of you guys probably have one sitting next to you right now that you could recommend after having used it for a while.

It's here my interested: *EuroTool Small Benchtop Drill Press* 

If you're a EuroTool owner, would like to hear your experience with the durability and how they compare to other drill press you've tried.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this has been asked before.
http://forums.mylargescale.com/30-tools/23730-small-drill-press.html
http://forums.mylargescale.com/30-tools/31322-new-drill-press.html
and your thread:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/30-tools/86746-wen-drill-press-suggestion.html


[I just googled "site:mylargescale.com drill press".]


Personally, I use a Micromark 'Jewelers' drill press or a Dremel in a holder on my very small bench, plus a $99 Ryobi big drill press that I bought to drill the maple drawer fronts for new pulls.


----------

